# SS 31.01.15 - Schoenberg "Chamber Symphony #1"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Schoenberg (1874 - 1951)*

Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9

1. Sonata. Allegro (Beginning to No. 38)
2. Scherzo (Nos. 38-60)
3. Development (Nos. 60-77)
4. Adagio (Nos. 77-90)
5. Recapitulation and Finale (Nos. 90-100)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

A short work this week lasting around 20 minutes. I've heard this piece once or twice so it will be good to hear it again. I might even give it two spins this weekend since it's so short.

I'll go with the only recording I have:
View attachment 62629

Pierre Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain


----------



## D Smith

Ha ha I just listened to this piece earlier this week, and enjoyed it, but I can listen again. My CD is by Orpheus and an excellent performance as well.


----------



## ptr

Yes!










Berlin RIAS Symphony Orchestra u. Ferenc Fricsay (Audite)

I have had this box tucked away for a special listen session, this might well be the right time shred the shrink wrap! 

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

realdealblues said:


> I'll go with the only recording I have:
> View attachment 62629
> 
> Pierre Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain


I'll go with the same recording, but I can already tell from the way this thread is going that I'll be led in other directions as well.


----------



## brotagonist

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 62629
> 
> Pierre Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain


I could go with that one, which I barely know, having only acquired it last year, or I could hear this:









Heinz Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Come to think of it, I likely don't know this one all that well, either, as I've only had it for 2 years.

I could even listen to this one:









Schoenberg, arr. Webern for piano quintet

I realize it breaks the frame of the SS, but, as a contrast, sheds light on the work.

The recordings I am most familiar with are my old LP versions:

Pierre Boulez, Domaine Musicale
Eliahu Inbal, RSO Frankfurt (This is of Op. 9b, arrangement for orchestra, and used to be my favourite recording. I never knew I ever liked Inbal... or was it that green foil cover? )


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain for me as well. This is a wonderful work, melodically and structurally focused and brilliant and dramatically taut.










Anyone who finds the original version tough-going might prefer the full orchestra arrangement (by the composer), which has been recorded here:


----------



## Cosmos

Good, I love this work!



D Smith said:


> Ha ha I just listened to this piece earlier this week, and enjoyed it, but I can listen again. My CD is by Orpheus and an excellent performance as well.


Same recording


----------



## GreenMamba

I also have the *Orpheus* recording and will listen to that.

It's a short enough piece I may try something else from online to hear the difference. Maybe I'll try the 2-piano version, or the Webern transcription for flute, clarinet, violin, cello and piano.


----------



## GioCar

I'll go with Sinopoli/BPO










Coupled with Giacomo Manzoni: _Masse - Omaggio a Edgard Varèse_ for piano and orchestra.


----------



## Kivimees

I missed last week's symphony and I may not have time to listen tomorrow, so I'll listen to the Saturday symphony today:









And just leave the CD playing to hear Verklärte Nacht for good measure.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schoenberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, w. Members of ACO/Chailly (rec.January 1992, Grotezaal, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam). Recording Engineer: Stanley Goodall.


----------



## JACE

I'm going to listen to Michael Gielen's version with the SWF Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden:


----------



## Mika

Have Rattle Second Viennese box, so it will be my choice.


----------



## Haydn man

Vaneyes said:


> *Schoenberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, w. Members of ACO/Chailly (rec.January 1992, Grotezaal, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam). Recording Engineer: Stanley Goodall.


Something new again this week and I shall go with this via Spotify


----------



## Haydn man

Also found this on Spotify it sound very promising


----------



## elgar's ghost

This is the only recording I have but it's not the original version for 15 musicians - I'm going to see if there's one on youtube:


----------



## Mahlerian

What do people hearing this for the first time (or otherwise unfamiliar with the work) think of it?


----------



## starthrower

Simon Rattle's recording is the one I have. Up next after the Ligeti Etudes.


----------



## ahammel

Strikes me as rather Brahms-Y for some reason.

Schmidt is an unknown quantity for me, I'll have to give that a listen later.


----------



## Mahlerian

ahammel said:


> Schmidt is an unknown quantity for me, I'll have to give that a listen later.


I heartily recommend it. It's a great work.


----------



## aajj

I have a slight preference for the 2nd Chamber Symphony, finding it a little less difficult to digest. But i have this recording of the 1st in my collection and it sounds fine. 
Kenneth Slowik/Smithsonian Chamber Players.


----------



## Haydn man

Mahlerian said:


> What do people hearing this for the first time (or otherwise unfamiliar with the work) think of it?


I have listened to 2 versions the Chailly, which seems to come highly acclaimed and the Smithsonian Chamber Players.
This is my first exposure to this work and I like it. It has some beautiful melodies, contrasting but not too dissonant passages to my ears at least.
Of the 2, I much prefer the Smithsoian it sounds much more intimate and involving. I suppose this could be the effect of a smaller ensemble, as I assume Chailly is conducting a larger force.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've gone with Chailly and the Deutches Symphonie Orchester Berlin with members of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra [Decca, 1993] as it's the recording I own on a disc with 'Gurrelieder' and the orchestral version of 'Verklaerte Nacht'

I like this work very much, having listened to it maybe 6-8 times now. I am thoroughly familiar with Schoenberg's string quartets and solo piano works, and didn't find this too much of a 'step' when I first heard it.


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> What do people hearing this for the first time (or otherwise unfamiliar with the work) think of it?


I hadn't listened to it in a long time, and I found the piece to be highly enjoyable, beautiful, and melodious. I would like to hear the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra version next.


----------



## Autocrat

starthrower said:


> Simon Rattle's recording is the one I have. Up next after the Ligeti Etudes.


That was mine as well (only one I've got). Really enjoyed it for the umpteenth time.


----------

